# my new ride- Piedrahita



## dave962b (Oct 5, 2004)

I picked up this frame a while back and have finally built it up. Piedrahita mainly makes children's bikes but he also has produced a few adult road frames, but sold them mostly in his home country of Columbia. The tubes are deda aluminum w/ a columbus carve seat stay. The build is a chorus/centaur mix (fd is record). Have only put about 30 miles on it. Rides pretty smooth, stiff as my caad8, but not quite as light..that may be the boat anchor easton vistas, though.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

dave962b,

Cool, a bike from Columbia. It looks like he used some nice tubes. 

I like the paint job. It's flashy but the blue mellows it out just enough.

Congratulations; enjoy,

Tshirt


----------



## dave962b (Oct 5, 2004)

View attachment 97678


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Sweet looking bike! congrats!


----------



## CMDR (Mar 14, 2007)

It's funny, this is now my bike. I was trying to find info on the maker and all I found was this post... of my bike.


----------



## david rx7 (Apr 20, 2012)

dave962b said:


> View attachment 97678


about how much does this bikes cost could some one tell me please


----------

